# Coding satellite damper, E70 X5



## gr8899 (Oct 3, 2016)

I had to replace one of the front shocks on my X5, and apparantly it requires coding. System is inactive and fault tells me to code the new unit. I first thought it was the basic height setup, but apparantly it is coding that ISTA/D cannot do. Anyone have more information on this?

I have never used ISTA/P, but according to the dealer this is a process that could take as long as four hours because you cannot choose to just code one unit, it will automatically update everything in the car. Can this be done by downloading ISTA/P and the E70 SP-daten?


----------



## gr8899 (Oct 3, 2016)

Guys, I would really appreciate help here. Tried handing the car over to a Bosch workshop, but they were unable to code the shock. I really need it coded, but the dealer here have a really long waiting time and I am hauling a trailer for a major trip next week.

I have ISTA+ working and thought I could just get ISTA/P and do the coding myself, but after reading up it seems it can't be done with my K+DCAN USB interface, or at the best K+DCAN and ISTA/P is a dodgy solution?

To ask another way:
What is the easiest solution to getting this damper adapted/coded to my car? Can it be done through INPA/NCSExpert and my K+DCAN interface? I have never coded using NCSExpert before.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

hey,yes using ista-p with a cable isnt a stable solutions and not recommended. you can use your cable with ncs and just default code the new shock. do you have the standart tools ready?


----------



## gr8899 (Oct 3, 2016)

No. Guessing I need the standard tools package and also the latest SP-daten for E70?

Any directions on how to perform the coding?


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

you can ask shawnsheridan on this forum for the standart tools and the latest sp-daten. also get a copy of the bmw coding tool, as this is the simplest way to import the sp-daten.

there are many guides around how to use NCS,make sure to disable the manipulation in the expert profile and/or make sure the .man file is empty when you perform the coding

let us know how you get along


----------



## gr8899 (Oct 3, 2016)

Alright, got INPA/NCS up and running, seems to be working just fine. I have read/seen a couple of DIYs, and I think I understand the part about loading the software and changing settings from aktiv to nicht_aktiv etc. But is that what I want to do to my damper/shock? Any straight to the point directions? The module is called EDCS_VL (vorne links, front left), and I can see in INPA that it shows up as SG_CODIERT Nein (not SG coded), while the other three has been SG coded.

I am actually not quite sure that I understand exactly what I am looking to do here. According to the fault from ISTA+ the EDCS_VL (front left damper) requires programming, which makes sense since it is brand new original part. Guessing it needs to be told about the car and vice versa. I understand that NCS can be used to change settings, locking, lights whatever, but is that the same as SG coding? When I asked BMW about the coding after replacing the damper, they told me they need to have the car in for the whole day, and they reckon the programming/coding takes anywhere from 2 to 4 hours. Price for this coding is $430 USD. As far as I can understand that means loading all the latest software (firmware?) to all modules on my car, although I am just guessing. I have no real need to have my car updated at this time, it will be going in for a scheduled service in few months anyway, so all I really need now is to have the suspension working in normal mode again.


----------



## gr8899 (Oct 3, 2016)

Learned something new. I now have an understanding that coding is just settings, and flashing is the term for loading new software. Apparantly BMW has to load all the newest software before they can code, but that is not necessary through NCS. So I believe what I am trying to do is to find the default settings (or copy them from another damper) and load that into EDCSVL. However the problem at the moment is I cannot find any of the EDC modules in NCS after entering E70 and CAS? In ISTA+ they are located as separate modules under VDM in the tree (with flexray lines?), but I cannot see the EDC settings when I read out VDM?


----------



## gr8899 (Oct 3, 2016)

Here's the values from EDCS_VL in NCS dummy. I cannot find the same values in FSW_PSW.TRC after loading the car (170kB)?


```
Generated with NCS Dummy version 0.6.0.7 — copyright © 2016 revtor


Output       : Module Functions
Chassis      : E70  (E70,E71,E72)
Module       : EDCS_VL.C04


FUNCTION KEYWORD         ADDRESS (LENGTH)   MASK         FUNCTION KEYWORD TRANSLATION        OPTIONS
    PARAMETER KEYWORD        DATA               MASKED       PARAMETER KEYWORD TRANSLATION   
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

CODIERDATEN              00300000 (14)                   Coding data                         
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
UMSCH_I_REGLER_HS        00300000 (02)      FF,FF                                            
    wert_01                  00,00              00,00        value 01                        E70,E71,E72
    wert_02                  00,01              00,01        value 02                        
AUSWAHLANTPASSRLS        00300002 (02)      FF,FF                                            
    aktiv                    00,01              00,01        enabled                         E70,E71,E72
    nicht_aktiv              00,00              00,00        not enabled                     
AUSWAHLSOLLSTROMFILTER   00300004 (02)      FF,FF                                            
    nicht_aktiv              00,00              00,00        not enabled                     E70,E71,E72
    aktiv                    00,01              00,01        enabled                         
AUSWAHLQUERLAENGS        00300006 (02)      FF,FF                                            
    aktiv                    00,01              00,01        enabled                         
    nicht_aktiv              00,00              00,00        not enabled                     E70,E71,E72
FAHRZEUGTYP_EDCS         00300008 (02)      FF,FF                                            
    e70                      00,00              00,00        e70 (x5)                        E70,E71,E72
    e71                      00,01              00,01        e71 (x6)                        
APPLIZIERMODUS           0030000B (01)      01                                               
    xcp                      00                 00                                           E70,E71,E72
    ccp                      01                 01                                           
KONTROLLMODUS            0030000B (01)      02                                               
    nicht_aktiv              00                 00           not enabled                     E70,E71,E72
    aktiv                    01                 02           enabled                         
STROMREGLERPLAUSI        0030000B (01)      04                                               
    aktiv                    00                 00           enabled                         E70,E71,E72
    nicht_aktiv              01                 04           not enabled                     
HSS_CLUSTER_EDCS         0030000B (01)      18                                               
    wert_01                  00                 00           value 01                        E70,E71,E72
    wert_02                  01                 08           value 02                        
<UNBELEGT>               0030000B (01)      E0           <UNOCCUPIED>                        
    <initwert>               00                 00           <initvalue>                     
<UNBELEGT>               0030000A (01)      FF           <UNOCCUPIED>                        
    <initwert>               FF                 FF           <initvalue>                     
DITHER_650               0030000C (02)      FF,FF                                            
    wert_01                  00,00              00,00        value 01                        
    wert_02                  00,0F              00,0F        value 02                        
    wert_03                  00,10              00,10        value 03                        
    wert_04                  00,11              00,11        value 04                        
    wert_05                  00,12              00,12        value 05                        
    wert_06                  00,13              00,13        value 06                        
    wert_07                  00,14              00,14        value 07                        
    wert_08                  00,15              00,15        value 08                        
    wert_09                  00,16              00,16        value 09                        E70,E71,E72
    wert_10                  00,17              00,17        value 10                        
    wert_11                  00,18              00,18        value 11                        
    wert_12                  00,19              00,19        value 12                        
    wert_13                  00,1A              00,1A        value 13                        
    wert_14                  00,1B              00,1B        value 14                        
    wert_15                  00,1C              00,1C        value 15                        
    wert_16                  00,1D              00,1D        value 16                        
    wert_17                  00,1E              00,1E        value 17                        
DITHER_2000              0030000E (02)      FF,FF                                            
    wert_01                  00,00              00,00        value 01                        
    wert_02                  00,4B              00,4B        value 02                        E70,E71,E72
    wert_03                  00,32              00,32        value 03                        
    wert_04                  00,3C              00,3C        value 04                        
    wert_05                  00,46              00,46        value 05                        
    wert_06                  00,50              00,50        value 06                        
    wert_07                  00,5A              00,5A        value 07                        
    wert_08                  00,64              00,64        value 08                        
    wert_09                  00,6E              00,6E        value 09                        
    wert_10                  00,78              00,78        value 10                        
    wert_11                  00,82              00,82        value 11                        
    wert_12                  00,8C              00,8C        value 12                        
    wert_13                  00,96              00,96        value 13                        
    wert_14                  00,AA              00,AA        value 14                        
    wert_15                  00,BE              00,BE        value 15                        
    wert_16                  00,D2              00,D2        value 16                        
    wert_17                  00,E6              00,E6        value 17                        
    wert_18                  00,FA              00,FA        value 18                        
AUSWAHL_MODEMANAGER      00300010 (02)      FF,FF                                            
    wert_01                  00,01              00,01        value 01                        E70,E71,E72
    wert_02                  00,00              00,00        value 02                        
CHECKSUM                 00300012 (02)      FF,FF        CHECKSUM                            
    grundcode_var            00,00              00,00        basic code variable             E70,E71,E72
```


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

try to recode vdm stg with ncs to default,this should also automaticly recode all the dampers


----------



## gr8899 (Oct 3, 2016)

Not sure I understand the default part. Do I just load VDM to the trc file, rename it to fsw_psw.man and then write to the vdm ecu?


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

read out the FA like you did before

choose ecu> vdm

change job > sg-codieren

start the job.



make sure the .man is empty and\ or in expert profile setting disable manipulation mode.


----------



## gr8899 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks! I was about to do that with the VDM module when a module RREDC a few lines above the VDM module caught my attention. And then I saw the RLEDC module. Apparantly modules have enligsh names in NCS expert, opposed to the actual german names which starts with EDCS and ends with location (VL, VR, HL, HR)? So RREDC is Rear right EDC damper, RLEDC is rear left EDC damper, further up I found FLEDC and FREDC which is front left and front right. So I default coded the FLEDC like you said, with manipulation mode disabled. And voila, fault gone and a working sport mode button again! Thanks a lot! Excellent!


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

perfect,well done.thanks for the follow up


----------

